

Google to Pay Out at Least $19M to Settle FTC Complaint on Kids In-App Charges - fidotron
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/04/google-to-pay-out-at-least-19m-to-settle-ftc-complaint-on-kids-in-app-charges/

======
bicknergseng
Sigh. $7 Million fine to Verizon for knowingly selling customers private data,
$19 Million to Google because people can't keep their kids from playing with
their phones.

